# The Woman in Black (2012) *spoilers obviously*



## Dave (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmm! I seem to be watching a lot of films without an existing thread here. Is there a problem with recent films? The last few haven't inspired me that much, and this was no exception. It seems to be one that everyone is raving about. Can that only be because of Daniel Radcliffe?

A young lawyer travels to a remote village where he discovers the vengeful ghost of a woman dressed in black is terrorizing the locals. 

It is a good re-telling of an old-style classic ghost story. No gore and only little blood. Not really very frightening either though. When I saw the first tap, I knew I didn't have much to fear from nightmares.

I thought it was sad, especially the end; not because Kipps and his son died (because they were reunited with wife and mother) while Jenet (who should have been laid to rest) was still vengeful. With all that hate, it is clear the right decision was made to take her son away in the first place.

Funny how the film now seems clichéd: Haunted house, village locals who won't talk, dolls and clockwork toys.

I wondered about where it was filmed: according to IMDb it was a number of places - the village is in Yorkshire, the causeway goes to Osea Island in Essex, but that is flat so it is all CGI in the film. The house is Cotterstock Hall. The interior is 100% studio. 

Overall, it was good. It isn't a 'must see' though.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with Dave's last sentiment on this one-good if you catch it, but not a "must-see."

I have to say though....some parts DID freak me out. Ugh. ******* maraca monkey....pardon my language.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm a big fan of ghost stories and thought it had some good moments. They made a good job of stretching out the original story, and the moment when we get an exterior view and see the ghost behind Harry is excellent. 

I saw it in a cinema containing a total of five people, and two of them talked all the way through it. Why are there such morons in the world?


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 14, 2012)

We saw this in a cinema with lots of kids, incidentally it has become the most complained about british film of recent years because of the low rating certificate, some of the kids in our cinema were really screaming at bits, but then laughing as soon as the fear had past. It was strange and reminded me of the humour we all find in being scared (when we pay to be scared).

Daniel Radcliffe's acting was awful to start with, the early scenes are really wooden, even the lady from *Call the Midwife* struggles to act well around him. But as the film goes on it gets better.

The maraca monkey scared me too, or made me jump anyway. A very jumpy film, not bad, full of cliches (but I expect the original story was either cliche ridden or created some of the cliches we are now so used to) a very English tale, with some amusing villagers. 

But... I hate how all these ghost stories are ended, not the very ending but the resolution. They all seem to have to explain away the ghost with some feeble reasoning about the bones not being buried properly, or needing to put her son's bones with hers, how they can't rest in peace until something is resolved. It detracts from the story, the best ghost stories don't address this and that is why they stay scary.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 14, 2012)

I've not seen the film and don't intend to, but the play is incredibly good, so I'd recommend that to everyone.  It is genuinely chilling.  And no morons talking all the way through it, either.


----------



## Boneman (Jul 14, 2012)

Having seen both, I'd say the play is ten times better than the film... execution, tension, final horror of the ending. I felt the film had to have too many 'let's make the audience jump' moments, rather than trying for a sense of increasing terror. No idea why they changed they whole premise of the play - the yopunger man trying to coach the older one to tell his story - and having Radcliffe as a solicitor who HAD to take the job because his work was slipping after the death of his wife was just too convenient.


----------



## Dave (Jul 14, 2012)

Toby Frost said:


> I saw it in a cinema containing a total of five people, and two of them talked all the way through it. Why are there such morons in the world?


http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/48987-audience-behaviour-at-the-cinema.html



Boneman said:


> Having seen both, I'd say the play is ten times better than the film...


My daughter has seen the play and also told me the same.

I wasn't scared at all, but I can see why the face at the window next to his would be the scene to call.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jul 14, 2012)

I've seen the play, read the book, watched the original TV drama and seen the film.   I thought, personally that all were good on their own merits.   I thought Daniel Radcliffe's acting was good and the Call the Midwife woman - not once did I consider their previous roles which for both of them is quite an achievement.  The minor parts were taken up by familiar faces.

I did jump a few times and find it freaky, but I saw it in the cinema and I'm not sure all of it will translate as well onto DVD.  (I do only have a 15inch TV though there is no pretense at a home cinema).   I wasn't scared as such, but the story held my interest and I was engrossed.  For me having seen it in many guises the tweaks were good, because I wasn't sure what else would've been changed so I was more on my toes.  It had the feel of a Hammer Horror, there was no mistaking it was one of their films and I enjoyed that.  

The meal and beer I had at Pizza Hut afterwards was also better than I expected.


----------



## stevietee (Jul 14, 2012)

I've not watched the play, read the book, or seen the TV drama, or bought the CD and to be honest I had no idea what to expect from this. I watched it on demand last week and for me it worked a lot better than many recent 'horror' movies. It was a great way to bring back the hammer franchise, not overly laden with special effects and suitably atmospheric and with enough moments to make me 'scream like a girl' to quote my missus (although I'm pretty sure she exaggerates....)


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting point Moonbat. It occurred to me a while back that the tendency to explain why terrible things have occurred can really knock the wind out of the sails of a ghost story. The Woman in Black gets round this quite well, by having a ghost that's too angry to be appeased, and Hellraiser (the first and only good one) got round it by having spirits that were simply evil (although not technically a ghost story, it certainly feels like one at points). I suspect a good ghost story is one that brings something new to the formula.

On the subject of being annoying in cinemas, apart from idiots who need to be hit, I honestly think a fair number of people find the intensity of being engrossed in any sort of film for 90 minutes very uncomfortable. I have a relative who always gives a sort of running commentary whenever she watches a film on DVD: she seems to see it as a social activity, but I wonder whether it's a reaction against being fully engrossed in what's going on.


----------



## Sfactor123 (Jul 24, 2012)

It was one of the creepiest horror films I have ever watched, Daniel Radcliffe was adorable as a young father and the film had many of jaw dropping moments in it, I loved this film.


----------

